# Looking for a classes in Warren County Missouri



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

I am hoping to find training classes(Obedience and/or agility) near Warrenton, Missouri zip code 63383. 
It is for my 6 1/2 month old male gsd, Preston.
He know basic commands-
Sit 
Stay
Lay down
Leave it
Drop It
Come
Walk on a leash
Up(from a lay to a sit)
Stand (from a sit to a stand)

Additional Tricks:
Play dead
Shake
'Touch'(touches his nose to my hand)
Gimme a kiss (touches his nose to my cheek)
--------------------
I am very excited in to start training with him..


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone used Jay, from St. Louis Dog Improvements?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Have you checked out Westin?

http://www.westinnkennels.com/


----------

